# اسئله  علميه ..؟؟؟



## سيزار (1 يناير 2009)

*اهلا اخوانى واخواتى

----------------------------------

ما رأيكم فى انشاء هذا الموضوع .. للاستفاده العامه .. اى سؤال علمى يجرى بخاطرك واسأل ونجيب فى اقل وقت ممكن ..

وان شاء الله يكون مرجع كبير

للمعرفه العامه والتغلب على على عدم فهم العلاقه العلميه للشىء ...

وهبتدى سؤالى انا .. وهو ..​*


ما هى الجاذبيه الارضيه .. وما فكره ثبوت الانسان على الارض .. وذلك بمقارنت دا الى الكواكب الاخرى 

هل من عنده اجابه ف ليتفضل ..

وشكرا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يناير 2009)

الجاذبية الأرضية عبارة عن قوة تجذب كل الأجسام الموجودة في الكون جهة مركز الأرض ، وهي أكثر الأنواع الشائعة من أربعة تفاعلات رئيسية للمادة. وللجاذبية خصائص رئيسية متعددة تميزها عن التفاعلات الرئيسية الأخرى، ألا وهي القوة الكهرومغناطيسية، والقوة النووية القوية، والقوة النووية الضعيفة. 
أولا: أنها قوة شاملة تؤثر على كل أشكال المادة والطاقة بطريقة كبيرة بينما تؤثر كل التفاعلات الأخرى تأثيرا مباشرا على أنواع معينة من الجسيمات. على سبيل المثال، تؤثر القوى الكهرومغناطيسية على الجسيمات المشحونة فقط. ثانيا: أنها قوة جذب فقط بخلاف القوى الأخرى التي هي قوى جذب وطرد. ثالثا: أنها تتفاعل بشكل طويل المدى، عكس القوى الأخرى المحدودة في نطاق معين. رابعا: أنها أضعف أنواع القوى الأربعة الرئيسية، حيث أن لها تأثيرا ضعيفا على الجسيمات البسيطة الملاصقة لها. 
ولقد كانت هناك محاولات عديدة لوصف وتفسير الجاذبية عبر التاريخ. ففي عام 330 قبل الميلاد، زعم أرسطو أن للعناصر الأربعة -الأرض والماء والهواء والنار- مواقعها الطبيعية وهي تميل إلى التحرك باتجاه هذه المواقع. وقد ذهب إلى أن الأجسام التي تحتوي على مقادير من الأرض أكبر من غيرها تسقط نحو الأرض بصورة أسرع وأن سرعتها تزيد عندما تقترب من موقعها الطبيعي. 
وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي عبر البيروني بشكل واضح عن مفهوم الجاذبية الأرضية في رده على المعترضين على دوران الأرض فقال كتابه القانون المسعودي : "الناس على الأرض منتصبو القامات على استقامة أقطار الكرة، وعليها أيضا نزول الأثقال إلى الأسفل". 
أما الهمداني من علماء القرن التاسع الهجري / الخامس عشر الميلادي فقد عبر بوضوح عن مفهوم الجاذبية فذكر في كتابه الجوهرتين عن الأرض وما يرتبط بها من أركان ومياه وهواء ما نصه: "فمن كان تحتها (أي تحت الأرض) فهو في الثبات في قامته كمن فوقها، ومسقطه وقدمه إلى سطحها الأسفل كمسقطه إلى سطحها الأعلى، وكثبات قدمه عليه. فهي بمنزلة حجر المغناطيس الذي تجذب قواه الحديد إلى كل جانب. فأما ما كان فوقه فإن قوته وقوة الأرض تجتمعان على جذبه وما د ار به فالأرض أغلب عليه إذا كان الحديد مثلا يمس أجزاء الحجر والأرض أغلب عليه بالجذب لأن القهر من هذه الحجارة لا يرفع العلاة ولا سفلة الحداد". 
في تعبير عن تناسب عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية مع بعد المسافة عن مركز الأرض أشار ابن سينا في كتابه الشفاء ما نصه: "والخفيف المطلق هو الذي في طباعه أن يتحرك إلى غاية البعد عن المركز، ويقتضي طبعه أن يقف طافيا بحركته فوق الأجرام كلها، وأعني بالطافي ليس كل وضع فوق جسم، بل وضعا يصلح أن يكون منتهى حركة. والثقيل المطلق ما يقابله حق المقابلة، فتكون حركته أسرع حركة لميله إلى غاية البعد عن المحيط خارقا كل جسم غيره، فيقتضي أن يقف رأسيا تحت الأجسام كلها". 
ولقد بحث ابن ملكا البغدادي حركة المقذوفات من حيث أن حركتها إلى أعلى تعاكس فعل الجاذبية الأرضية، فتبطأ من تسارعها حتى تصل إلى نقطة الصفر ثم ترتد راجعة إلى سطح الأرض بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية. فيقول في كتابه المعتبر : "من توهم أن بين حركة الحجر علوا المستكرهة بالتحليق وبين انحطاطه وقفة فقد أخطأ. وإنما تضعف القوة المستكرهة له وتقوى قوة ثقله، فتصغر الحركة، وتخفى حركته على الطرف، فيتوهم أنه ساكن". ويضيف: "فكذلك الحجر المقذوف فيه ميل مقاوم للميل المقذوف، إلا أنه مقهور بقوة القاذف، ولأن القوة القاسرة عرضية فيه فهي تضعف لمقاومة هذه القوة والميل الطبيعي ولمقاومة المخروق... فيكون الميل القاسر في أوله على غاية القهر للميل الطبيعي، ولا يزال يضعف ويبطئ الحركة ضعفا وبطئا بعد بطء حتى يعجز عن مقاومة الميل الطبيعي، فيغلب الميل الطبيعي فيحرك إلى جهته". 
ولقد ظل تفسير ابن ملكا سائدا طوال ستة قرون حتى عام 1012هـ / 1604 م. عندما استنتج العالم الإيطالي جاليليو جاليلي أن الجاذبية تمنح عجلة محددة وليست سرعة وأن هذه العجلة متساوية لكل الأجسام التي تتحرك في الفراغ. 
أما العالم الإنجليزي إسحاق نيوتن فقد قدم تصورا لنظرية الجاذبية الأرضية حيث توصل في عام 1014هـ / 1606 م. إلى أن مدار القمر يعتمد على نفس نوع القوة التي تجعل التفاحة تسقط على الأرض. وتتطلب هذه النظرية أن يتناقص مقدار القوة على أن يتناسب عكسيا مع مربع المسافة من مركز الأرض. وقد دمج نيوتن قانون مربع المس افة مع قوانين الحركة الثلاثة التي توصل إليها وكون نظرية الجاذبية العامة والتي تنص على أنه توجد جاذبية بين كل زوجين من الأجسام تتناسب عكسيا مع مربع المسافة بينهما. 
ولكن نيوتن لم يعط سببا للجاذبية، بل في حقيقة القول، لقد تجنب نيوتن أساسا تسميتها باسمها "الجاذبية" وإنما تحدث بدلا من ذلك عن "أجسام تنجذب نحو بعضها الآخر". وقد كان هذا الاستنتاج كافيا للتوصل إلى قوانين كيبلر الخاصة بحركة الكواكب، والمد والجزر في المحيطات ونظرية الاعتدال الربيعي والخريفي. وفي عام 1262هـ / 1846 م. استخدمت نظرية الجاذبية في التنبؤ بكوكب جديد واكتشافه ألا وهو نيبتون. 
وقد صاغ نيوتن قانون الجاذبية لأول مرة عام 1095هـ / 1684 م. والذي ينص على أن الجاذبية بين جسمين تتناسب تماما مع ناتج كتلة هذين الجسمين وتتناسب عكسيا مع مربع المسافة بينهما. وإذا صيغت هذه النظرية صياغة جبرية، ستكون على النحو التالي: 
حيث ق هي قوة الجاذبية، وك1 وك2 كتلة الجسمين، وف هي المسافة بين الجسمين، وج ثابت الجاذبية الأرضية. 
وقد حدد هنري كافنديش قيمة ج لأول مرة عام 1212هـ / 1798 م. حيث قام بقياس قوة الجاذبية بين جسمين كرويين ذوي كتلة معروفة. وتعرف هذه التجربة باسم "وزن الأرض"، وذلك لأنه بمجرد تحديد ج، يمكن تحديد كتلة الأرض ك (ض) من القيمة الفلكية المعروفة لـ ج ك (ض). وقد كررت التجربة عدة مرات بنجاح متزايد. 
وفي عام 1323هـ / 1905 م. طور ألبرت أينشتين نظريته الخاصة بالنسبية التي عدلت نظرية الجاذبية لدى نيوتن. وقد سعى أينشتين إلى وصف الجاذبية بطريقة مستقلة عن حركة من يقوم بملاحظتها، وقد أدى هذا إلى التوصل إلى نظرية هندسية تصف الجاذبية وصفا دقيقا. وطبقا لما ذهب إليه أينشتين، تؤثر الجاذبية على كل أشكال المادة والطاقة. 
بالإضافة إلى بيان تأثير الجاذبية على المادة، أوضح أينشتين تأثير المادة على الجاذبية. وقد انتهى أينشتين من هذه النظرية عام 1254هـ / 1915 م. وأصبحت تسمى "النسبية العامة".​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2009)

> ما هى الجاذبيه الارضيه .. وما فكره ثبوت الانسان على الارض .. وذلك بمقارنت دا الى الكواكب الاخرى
> 
> هل من عنده اجابه ف ليتفضل ..
> 
> وشكرا



*مرسي يا سيزار فعلا موضوع متميز..
 اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فمن معرفتي البسيطة..الجاذبية الارضية هي انجذاب جميع الكتل و الاجسام نحو مركز الارض..اما بالنسبة للكواكب الاخرى فالبعض منها ليس له جاذبية,,
و ايضا الشمس لها جاذبيةو هذه الجاذبية هي التي تسبب بقاء الكواكب و من ضمنها الارض في وضع الدوران حولها... انشالله اكون قدرت اجاوبك...*


----------



## سيزار (1 يناير 2009)

اجابه رائعه جدا وعلميه صحيحه تسلم ايدك يا ملكه بصراحه زى الفل ...


ها هل من سؤال اخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## سيزار (1 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا سيزار فعلا موضوع متميز..
> اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فمن معرفتي البسيطة..الجاذبية الارضية هي انجذاب جميع الكتل و الاجسام نحو مركز الارض..اما بالنسبة للكواكب الاخرى فالبعض منها ليس له جاذبية,,
> و ايضا الشمس لها جاذبيةو هذه الجاذبية هي التي تسبب بقاء الكواكب و من ضمنها الارض في وضع الدوران حولها... انشالله اكون قدرت اجاوبك...*



**************************

نورتى يا جميل تسلم ايدك ورد اختى العراقيه بيكمل كلام الصحيح دا الف شكر كتير


----------



## mena_georg2002 (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل وشكرا


----------



## fouad78 (1 يناير 2009)

السؤال الجديد هو:
ماهو تعريفك للزمن وهل هو مخلوق؟؟؟؟ (طبعا السؤالين هم سؤال واحد)​


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> السؤال الجديد هو:
> ماهو تعريفك للزمن وهل هو مخلوق؟؟؟؟ (طبعا السؤالين هم سؤال واحد)​



*************************

الله على سؤالك اخى فؤاد تمام قوى وهى نتكلم عن الزمن

الزمن يعتبر البعد الفيزيائي الرابع للمكان حسب نظرية النسبية الخاصة ، لكنه لا يعدو كونه وسيلة لتحديد ترتيب الأحداث بالنسبة لمعظم الناس .

ربما يكون مصطلح الزمن الأعصى على التعريف ، فالزمن أمر نحس به أو نقيسه أو نقوم بتخمينه ، و هو يختلف باختلاف وجهة النظر التي ننظر بها بحيث يمكننا الحديث عن زمن نفسي أو زمن فيزيائي أو زمن تخيلي .

لكن يمكننا حصر الزمن مبدئيا بالاحساس الجماعي للناس كافة على توالي الأحداث بشكل لا رجوع فيه ، هذا التوالي الذي يتجلى أكثر ما يتجلى بتوالي الليل و النهار و تعاقب الأيام فرض على الناس تخيل الزمن بشكل نهر جار باتجاه محدد لا عودة فيه .

مع الأيام لاحظ البشر أن العديد من الظواهر الفيزيائية بدءا من حركات الشمس إلى تساقط الرمل من وعاء زجاجي إلى اهتزاز نوّاس بسيط تأخذ فترات زمنية متساوية حسب تقديرهم مما دفعهم لتطوير ميقاتيات و أدوات لقياس الزمن باستخدام هذه الظواهر فأوجدوا المزولة الشمسية ثم الساعة الرملية ثم ساعة النواس أو البندول .

و في كل هذه الأزمان تم اعتبار الزمن على أنه أحد المطلقات فالفترات الزمنية الفاصلة بين حدثين مختلفين ثابت بالنسبة لكافة المراقبين ، و هذا أمر حافظ عليه نيوتن باعتباره الزمن شيئا مطلقا كونيا فتغيرات الزمن ثابتة في جميع أنحاء الكون ، و هو يجري أبدا كما هو بالنسبة لجملة فيزيائية تتحرك بانتظام أو بتسارع ، تتحرك حركة دائرية او مستقيمة .

ما زال هذا المفهوم للزمن منتشرا بين الناس كونه يطابق كثيرا إحساسهم به إلا أن الفيزياء الحديثة قامت بإنزال الزمن عن عرشه و إلغاء صفة الإطلاق التي اتصف بها عبر السنين ، فنظرية النسبية الخاصة اعتبرته أحد مكونات المسرح الكوني التي تجري فيه الأحداث و بالتالي أصبحت لكل جملة فيزيائية زمنها الخاص بها الذي يختلف عن زمن جملة فيزيائية أخرى .

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/زمن


--------------------------

المحاضرة (5)........



الآن يمكن الشروع في استعراض مفاهيم النظرية النسبية التي وضعها العالم آينشتين في عام 1904 وسماها النظرية النسبية الخاصة وفي العام 1916 نشر آينشتين نظريته النسبية العامة وهنا يجب أن نوضح أن كلا النظريتين هما نظرية واحدة ولكن النظرية النسبية الخاصة تتعامل مع الأجسام المتحركة بسرعة منتظمة (بدون عجلة)، والنظرية النسبية العامة تعالج حركة الاجسام المتسارعة وهي تشمل حركة كافة مكونات الكون من نجوم ومجرات لانها تتحرك في مسارات دائرية وهذا يعني أن تلك الأجسام لها عجلة تغير من اتجاه مسارها.. ولهذا فإن النظرية النسبية العامة أشمل وأعم وسنتعرض لها بشيء من التفصيل بعد استعراض النظرية النسبية الخاصة..



النظرية النسبية الخاصة

بمحاولة آينشتين تفسير نتائج تجربة ميكلسون مورلي وضع نظريته النسبية الخاصة في العام 1904.  بهذه النظرية غير آينشتين مفاهيم النظرية الكلاسيكية ليأتي بمفاهيم غاية في الغرابة لم يكن احد من العلماء قد فكر بها وفتح بذلك الابواب للعلماء لعصر جديد من العلوم الفيزيائية سميت بالعصر الذري وهو الذي نعيشه الآن.   فسرت النظرية النسبية  العديد من الظواهر الطبيعية في الكون وشكلت قاعدة صلبة راسخة متماسكة.. وحتى يومنا هذا لازالت التجارب المختلفة التي يجريها العلماء تثبت صحة النظرية النسبية.  إن النظرية النسبية غيرت مفاهيم كل شيء فخلطت المكان والزمان ووجعلت من المطلق نسبي والمستقيم محدب كما كان لها نتائج فلسفية عديدة ولكن سنحاول التركيز على الأمور العلمية.



فروض النظرية النسبية

قلنا في موضع سابق أن آينشتين استخدم عقله وتفكيره بشكل شمولي للكون وامعن التفكير والتأمل ليبني الفرضيات ويجري التحليلات الرياضية بشكل مجرد ويظهرها للعلماء لتطبيقها وهكذا هو الحال بالنسبة للنظرية النسبية حيث وضع آينشتين فرضيتين لتكون اساساً للنظرية النسبية وطلب من الكل باعتبارها من المسلمات أو البديهيات وهذا ما جعل العلماء رفض الاقتناع بصحة تلك النظرية ولكن هذه النظرية اوجدت تفسيرات وقوانين للعديد من الظواهر الكونية وفي كل مرة عقدت تجربة لابطال صحة النظرية النسبية كانت النتائج تؤكد صحتها وتعطي دليلا جديدا على دقتها وشموليتها..

فروض النظرية النسبية هما فرضيتان الأولى متعلقة بالأثير والفرضية الثانية متعلقة بالضوء.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الفرضية الأولى تنفي وجود الأثير لأن حسب نسبية آينشتين لا يوجد مطلق يمكن اسناد كل شيئ إليه مثل ما فعل العلماء بفرضية الأثير.

الفرضية الثانية تقول أن سرعة الضوء في الفراغ ثابتة ولا تعتمد على سرعة المشاهد.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شرح الفرضية الأولى

توضح الفرضية الأولى للنظرية النسبية أن لا وجود للأثير وكان هذا مخالف لكافة العلماء ذلك الوقت... وبفرضية أن الأثير غير موجود فأن المكان المطلق لا وجود له ولا يوجد إلا المكان النسبي والسرعة النسبية. ويوضح اينشتين ذلك بمثال مركبتين فضائيتين في الكون فلا يستطيع رواد المركبة الأولى من تحديد سرعة مركبتهم إلا بمقارنتها بالنسبة للأجرام المتناثرة حولها أو بالنسبة للمركبة الثانية إذا مرت بالجوار وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمركبة الثانية وأي شخص يحاول ايجاد سرعة المركبة فإنه سيجدها بالنسبة لسرعة أخرى. وحيث أن كل شيء في الكون يتحرك حركة دائمة ومعقدة فإن أي سرعة تحدد على اساس مقارنتها بسرعة اخرى..

مثال: اذا كنت في سفينة فضائية تسير بسرعة 10 ألاف كيلومتر في الساعة بالنسبة للأرض ولاحظت ان سفينة أخرى تقترب منك وتجاوزت سفينتك فإن اجهزة الرصد لديك سوف تقدر سرعة السفينة التي مرت بقربك على انها 2000 كيلو متر في الساعة وبما أن سرعتك بالنسبة للأرض معروفة (10 ألاف كيلومتر في الساعة) فإن سرعة السفينة الفضائية الاخرى بالنسبة للأرض ستكون 12 الف كيلو متر في الساعة.

لاحظ هنا اننا ارجعنا قياساتنا للسرعات بالنسبة للأرض فما بالك لو أننا اصبحنا لا نرى الارض في هذا الكون الفسيح وان السرعة التى انطلقنا بها تغيرت فكل ما نستطيع قوله هو أن سرعة السفينة الأخرى هو 2000 كيلو متر في الساعة.  ولكن هذا الرقم يعبر عن احتمالات عديدة كأن تكون أنت واقف والسفينة مرت عنك بسرعة 2000 كيلو متر في الساعة أو أن تكون أنت متحرك بسرعة 1000 كيلو متر في الساعة وهي بسرعة 3000 كيلو متر في الساعة أو أن تكون تلك السفينة واقفة وانت متحرك في اتجاه الارض بسرعة 2000 كيلو متر في الساعة وهكذا . وهذا يعني أنك بحاجة إلى شيء ثابت ليرشدك على من هو المتحرك وكم هي سرعتك واتجاهك ولهذا اسند العلماء كل ذلك إلى الاثير ليهربوا من حقيقة النسبية.. ولكن آينشتين لم يهرب من الاعتراف بأن الأثير وهم واقر بأن كل حركة نسبية.

ماذا عن السرعة على الأرض؟ اذكر هنا ما قاله العالم نيوتن بأننا لا نعرف سفينة تتحرك في البحر أم واقفة بأي اختبار نجريه داخل السفينة ويجب علينا أن نلجأ لاختبارات تصلنا بخارج السفينة. كأن نراقب من على سطحها حركة الماء أو حركة الجبال لنحدد ما إذا كانت متحركة أم ثابتة أو هل هي تقترب من الشاطئ أم تبتعد عنه.

كما اننا عندما نقول أن سرعة السيارة 100 كيلو متر في الساعة فهذا يكون بالنسبة للأرض فإذا لم نجد ما الشيء الذي نقيس بالنسبة له فحديثنا عن السرعة لا معنى له كما لا يمكننا باستخدام كل وسائل التكنولوجيا معرفة ما اذا كنا نتحرك او لا.. لأن كل حركة نسبية ولا يمكن ان نتكلم عن حركة مطلقة.سنأتي إلى علاقة هذا بتجربة مايكلسون مورلي ولكن بعد استعراض ما تعنيه الفرضية الثانية.

شرح الفرضية الثانية

لم يكن من الصعب فهم المقصود بالفرضية الأولى للنظرية النسبية بالرغم من صعوبة قبول هذه الفرضية من قبل العلماء في ذلك الوقت لأن العديد من الظواهر التي قابلت العلماء فسرت على اساس وجود الأثير ونسب كل شيء إليه، ولهذا كان من الصعب الاعتراف بفشل فرضية الأثير وهدم كل استنتاجاتهم، فحاول الكثير من العلماء اثبات خطأ النظرية النسبية.  أما الفرضية الثانية والمتعلقة بثبات سرعة الضوء ثابتة في الفراغ مهما تغير مكان المشاهد او الراصد لسرعة الضوء.

لتوضيح الجملة الأخير سوف نضرب مثالين من واقع الحياة اليومية.

مثال (1)

عندما نكون في سيارة سرعتها 100 كم/ساعة فإننا نرى الاجسام الثابتة وكأنها هي التي تتحرك بنفس السرعة وفي الاتجاه المعاكس. ولكن عندما تأتي سيارة من الاتجاه المعاكس تسير بسرعة 100 كم/ساعة فإن سرعتها بالنسبة لنا تكون 200 كم/ساعة (لا حظ هنا اننا جمعنا السرعتين في حالة اقتراب السيارة منا)، وإذا تجاوزنا سيارة سرعتها 80 كم/ساعة نقيس سرعتنا بالنسبة لهذه السيارة على أنها 20 كم/ساعة (لاحظ هنا أننا طرحنا السرعتين في حالة ابتعادنا عن السيارة الاخرى). وإذا كانت السيارة الأخرى تسير بنفس سرعة سيارتنا فإننا نقيس سرعة تلك السيارة بالنسبة لنا على انها صفر أي انها ثابتة بالنسبة لنا.

مثال (2)







لنفرض سيارة تسير بسرعة 100 كم/ساعة كما في الشكل وقام شخص باطلاق رصاصة من مسدس في اتجاه حركة السيارة علماً بأن سرعة الرصاصة بالنسبة للمسدس هي 1000 كم/ساعة ثم استدار نفس الشخص وأطلق رصاصة أخرى في اتجاه معاكس لحركة السيارة.



فإذا ما قام شخص على الطريق وقاس سرعة الرصاصة في الحالة الأولى سيجد أنها 1100 كم/ساعة وفي الحالة الثانية سيجد سرعة الرصاصة 900كم/ساعة.  وهذا يعود إلى أن سرعة السيارة تجمع مع سرعة الرصاصة في الحالة الأولى وتطرح منها في الحالة الثانية.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذا التسلسل المنطقي للموضوع محسوس لنا ونعرفه جيداً ولا غرابة في ذلك ولكن ماذا يحدث اذا استبدل المسدس بمصدر ضوئي هنا يتدخل آينشتين ويقول أن الوضع مختلف فسرعة الضوء تبقى ثابتة في كلا الحالتين وتساوي 300 ألف كم / الثانية وهذا لا يتغير مهما بلغت سرعة السيارة ولو فرضنا جدلاً أن السيارة تسير بسرعة الضوء فإن الضوء المنبعث من المصباح سينطلق أيضا بنفس سرعة الضوء.

بالطبع هذا غريب على مفاهيمنا ويتحدى آينشتين بذلك مفاهيم العلماء السابقين ويقول لهم عندما سألوه كيف يمكن تصديق هذا ((ما العمل إذا كان هذا هو من قوانين الكون الأساسية؟))  لم يتوصل آينشتين لهذه الفرضية باجراء التجارب وتحليل النتائج أنما توصل إليها بعد طرح اسئلة لنفسه حول ثبات الكون والتفكير فيه ليصل إلى هذه الفرضية التي طلب من العلماء التسليم بها ليبنوا عليها العديد من التفسيرات للظواهر الكونية.  ولكن العلماء كانوا بحاجة إلى أدلة وبراهين للاقتناع بهذه الفرضية فقام الفلكيون برصد الضوء الواصل إلى الأرض من أحد النجوم في الفضاء وكان الهدف من هذه التجربة اثبات خطأ فرضية ثبات سرعة الضوء.  وذلك بالاعتماد على أن النجم عندما يدورر حول مركزه يكون مرة مبتعد عنا ومرة أخرى يكون النجم مقترب منا.  وعلى هذا الاساس توقع العلماء أن يرصدوا سرعتين مختلفتين للضوء في حالة اقتراب النجم وابتعاده (توقع العلماء ان تكون سرعة الضوء وهو مقترب أكبر منها وهو مبتعد).  ولكن المراصد الفلكية لم تقيس أي تغير في سرعة الضوء.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تفسير تجربة ميكلسون مورلي على اساس النظرية النسبية

نعود الآن لتجربة ميكلسون مورلي والتي كانت نتائجها العملية مخالفة للحسابات النظرية المبنية على فرضية الأثير وقلنا أن النتائج كانت سلبية ولم يتمكن العلماء من ايجاد تفسير علمي مناسب مهما عدلوا في فرضية الأثير واضافوا عليه من الخصائص التي ذكرنا بعضا منها.  وبتطبيق فروض النظرية النسبية نجد ان المعضلة محلولة لان الاثير غير موجود أصلا وان سرعة الضوء لا تتغير في اي اتجاه.  وهذا اثبات آخر لصحة النظرية النسبية.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قد يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ الان عدم تصديق ما سبق ولكن المهم هو فهم الفرضيتين على النحو الذي شرحناه وذلك لأننا سنقوم بتطبيق الفرضيتين معا لشرح النتائج المترتبة على النظرية النسبية وهذا يشمل العناوين التالية:

التأخير الزمني

الانكماش الطولي

القانون العام لجمع السرعات

زيادة الكتلة مع السرعة (الكتلة النسبية)

الطاقة والكتلة

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/SpacialRelativity/relativity_lecture_5.htm


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

اخى قؤاد كان لازم اربط الزمن 

ب النظريه النسبيه لانها غيرت الفهم الحقيقى للكون ونشأته فى الزمن والترتيب الكونى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

موضوع حلو جدا جدا

متااااااااااااابعة​


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

منوره يا فراشه وحلاوه الموضوع زادت بوجودك 

الف شكر


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## fouad78 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الك عزيزي سيزر على الشرح الرائع
وبالفعل النسبية مهمة جدا لفهم الزمن
بس أنا مستني منك انك تكمل لأنك ختمت بأنك راح تكمل بعدين
أما إذا انتهيت اكتب بشان أضييف أنا كمان ما في جعبتي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

طيب كمل يا فؤاد انا كدا وقفت لغايه هنا  اوكيش

وياريت تكون تمام فى الاجابه ههههههههههه


----------



## fouad78 (2 يناير 2009)

أنا سألتك إذا خلصت لأني مداخلتي راح تاخد اتجاه تاني
على كل حال بكرة راح كمل إذا انت انتهيت
على ثلاث محاور
1ـ تلخيص بسيط لكلامك
2ـ رأي أهم الفلاسفة
3ـ وأهم شيء راي الكتاب المقدس وفيه اجابة هل الزمن مخلوق
بس اذا عندك متابعة لكلامك اكتبها حتى لا تتشت المواضيع​


----------



## سيزار (3 يناير 2009)

لا انا كدا تمام خوش فى الموضوع اخى فؤاد .. وبصراحه شوقتنى لسماع .. الموضوع منك حقيقى .. ههههههه..

انا مستنى ..


ويتابع​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة
موضوع الزمن من أكثر المواضيع الشيقة والمهمة

ما تعريف الزمان؟
هل الزمان مخلوق؟
متى وجد الله؟
لماذا سنحيا حياة أبدية سواء في الملكوت أو بعيدا عنه؟

راح أحاول إني أختصر وأتكلم ببساطة وسهولة

شكرا الك يا سيزار لأنك قمت بالجزء الصعب إلي هو شرح نظرية النسبية

وهلا ملخص النظرية النسبية ببساطة هو:

الزمن هو التغيير الذي يحدث بالقياس نسبة إلى شيء ثابت
يعني نحن نقيس الزمن نسبة إلى مدة اليوم (24ساعة) وهي مدة دوران الأرض حول نفسها، بس إذا كنا بالفضاء كيف نقيس الزمن؟
مثل ما ذكر أخي سيزر في النظرية النسبية أن سرعة الضوء هي ثابتة، وعلى هذا الأساس تقاس الأمور المتعلقة بالفضاء بسرعة الضوء، يعني:
يقولون أن المسافة بين كوكب الأرض والنجم (فلان) هو (فرضا) مليون سنة ضوئية.
أي أنك إذا سرت بسرعة الضوء فانت تحتاج إلى مليون سنة لتصل إليه.

الزمن في الفكر البشري:

اختلف البشر في نظرتهم إلى الزمن ففي السابق كانوا يعتقدون بـ (الزمان الدوري) يعني أن الزمان يكرر أو يعيد الأحداث الكبيرة واستندوا بهذا إلى تكرار حدوث الكسوف والخسوف مثلا التي كانت معروفة بدورة ساروس عند أهل بابل منذ آلاف السنين وأيضا تعاقب الفصول وأكثرها دقة كانت قبائل المايا التي وضعت تقويما فصليا دقيقا جدا.
حتى جاءت المسيحية بنظرة جديدة فالزمان يسير بخط واحد مستقيم لا يمكن الرجوع فيه، فصلب المسيح مثلا وقيامته حدث فريد لا يمكن أن يتكرر عبر التاريخ وهذا الخط ينتهي في اليوم الأخير ومن رواد هذا الفكر جاليليو واسحق بارو وأيضا نيوتن بما عرف بالفيزياء الكلاسيكية (الزمان المطلق والمكان المطلق أي الثابت والغير متغير).
ورغم أنها ارتقت كثيرا بالفكر البشري إلا إنها لم تكن كافية ومن هنا ظهرت النظرية النسبية لأينشتاين التي رفضت فكرة وجود (زمان مطلق ومكان مطلق) مثلما رأينا بل الزمن يقاس نسبة إلى شيء ما. فالزمان على الأرض هو غير الزمان في الفضاء لأن المنسوب إليه يختلف.

هل الزمان مخلوق؟

قبل أن أذكر آيات الكتاب المقدس:
رأينا كيف أن الزمان هو معيار يقاس إلى نسبة معينة (على الأرض دوارن الأرض حول نفسها، بالفضاء سرعة الضوء) ومن هنا قد تفاجئنا المعلومة أن الزمان أساسا هو معيار غير ثابت (رغم أننا نراه ثابت على الأرض) 
فإذا انطلقت مركبة فضائية مثلا بسرعة عالية جدا ولنفترض أنها تمثل سرعة الضوء وكان عليها ساعة ميقاتية فإن المركبة عندما ترجع إلى الأرض سيكون توقيتها مختلف تماما عن توقيت الأرض يعني مثلا قد تكون رحلة المركبة استغرقت بالنسبة لرواد المركبة 6 اشهر ولكنها بالنسبة إلى سكان الأرض تكون قد استغرقت 10 سنوات، وإذا كان هناك إحدى التواءم في المركبة فإن التوأم الموجود على سطح المركبة سيكون اصغر بعشر سنوات بالنسبة للموجود على الأرض!!!!!!!

ولهذا لا تستغرب إذا قلت لك أن الزمان أساسا ليس إلا معيار يستند في قياسه إلى الخليقة فماذا يحدث إذا فنيت الخليقة؟

نرى في الكتاب المقدس في الخلق أن اليوم لا يمثل 24 ساعة المعروفة على الأرض بل هي مجرد مراحل زمنية ابتدأت مع الخليقة نفسها، وأن معيار الزمن عند الرب يختلف تماما عنه بالنسبة لنا نحن البشر:

لأَنَّ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ يَوْمِ أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ. (مز90: 4)
وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هَذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، أَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ. (2بط3: 8)

قد يسألنا البعض بل قد نتسائل نحن متى وجد الله؟ السؤال بحد ذاته غلط
نحن تعودنا أنا نرى كل شيء ضمن الزمان ولكننا لم نفكر ولو للحظة أن يكون الزمان أيضا هو مجرد مخلوق، فالله أساسا قد خلق الزمان مع الخليقة فكيف نوجده بالزمان؟ وهو أساسا قبل الزمان. وفي نهاية الأيام سينتهي الزمان مع الخليقة ولهذا سنحيا حياة أبدية إما في مملكة الله كأبناء له أو بعيدا عنه وليس هناك فرصة للتراجع. فنحن ولدنا في الزمان ولكن الزمان سينتهي وسنكون أيضا خارج الزمان، هل يبدو لك الكلام صعب التصديق؟ إذا تأمل فقط بمثال المركبة الفضائية لتعلم أن الزمان ما هو إلى مخلوق يخضع أيضا للتحول والتغيير فلماذا لا يخضع للفناء؟

أتمنى أن تكون هناك فائدة من الموضوع فهذه كانت غايتي منه، إذا كان هناك أي تسائل ممكن أن تسألوا لأني صراحة اختصرت بأفكار كثيرة.
وإذا لم يكن هناك تسائل فنحن بإنتظار سؤال جديد
وأنا نسيت اشكرك يا سيزر للموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك أخي​


----------



## سيزار (3 يناير 2009)

جميل قوى اخى فؤاد بارك ربنا فيك وبعدين بتشكرنى على ايه يا عم انا بس عملت الفكره والموضوع يكمل بينا وبصراحه هيكون مرجع حلو قوى لكل الاسئله الى بتخطر فى بال انسان ..

طيب كدا انت وضحت سؤالك وكتبت كلام تمام خالص ومقتنع بيه ... بس لى سؤال اخى الافضل..

الله يسوع المسيح لما جيه على الارض ما الوقت الذى جاء فيه هل يحسب تاريخى وزمنى

ام يحسب الهى يعن من خلق الله ... ام جاء الله فى الموقت المراد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ها ممكن نفكر فى الرد​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> جميل قوى اخى فؤاد بارك ربنا فيك وبعدين بتشكرنى على ايه يا عم انا بس عملت الفكره والموضوع يكمل بينا وبصراحه هيكون مرجع حلو قوى لكل الاسئله الى بتخطر فى بال انسان ..
> 
> طيب كدا انت وضحت سؤالك وكتبت كلام تمام خالص ومقتنع بيه ... بس لى سؤال اخى الافضل..
> 
> ...



سؤال جميل ومكمل للموضوع
مثل ما قلت أنا اختصرت كتير
أولا لازم نعرف أن الخليقة موجودة في الله، يعني لا يمكن أن يكون هناك مكان لا يوجد فيه الله
والمكان الذي لا يوجد فيه الله هو مكان غير موجود.
ولكن هل يخضع الله لتغييرات الخليقة بالزمن؟ الجواب ببساطة طبعا لاء.
لهذا الله يتنبأ بالمستقبل فهو يرى الغد مثل البارحة لأنه مازال خارج الزمن.
بمثال تشبيهي أن الله يمسك بيديه قطعة خشبة فهو يرى اولها كما يرى أخرها، هكذا أيضا هي الخليقة وتتدخلات الله في الخليقة لا تعني خضوعه لها.
وعندما ارسل الآب كلمته ايضا الكلمة لم يتغير ولم يخضع للزمن ولكن الذي تغير وخضع للزمن كانت الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح فقط
كما أن الله لا يتغير مع الخليقة ايضا كلمة الله لا يمكن ان يتغير مع الطبيعة
فالله لا يخضع للزمن ولا يخضع للخليقة سواء بذاته أو بكلمته أو بروحه وعمله في الخليقة وظهورة للأنبياء في الزمن أو حتى تجسده عن طريق كلمته لا يخضعه للزمن والخليقة لأن الله غير متأثر وخارج الزمن. كما سنكون نحن أيضا في نهاية الأيام​


----------



## سيزار (4 يناير 2009)

اخى فؤاد ليا واقفه معاك فى موضوع وقت مجيىء المخلص الى الارض لان الاجابه بتاعتك كويسا اه بس ينقصها شىء 

هجيب الروابط للموضوع وااكلمك فيه
اوكى


----------



## fouad78 (4 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> اخى فؤاد ليا واقفه معاك فى موضوع وقت مجيىء المخلص الى الارض لان الاجابه بتاعتك كويسا اه بس ينقصها شىء
> 
> هجيب الروابط للموضوع وااكلمك فيه
> اوكى



اوكى ​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يناير 2009)

*الله على الدوااااااااااامة دي
هههههههههه
الزمن دا شي صعب الانسان يستوعبه.. بالذات لما تفكر بالزمن الشمسي و السنة الشمسية و الارضية..
و الدليل على دا الافلام الكتيرة عنه فمثلا بتشوف الافلام اللي فيها بتقدر انك توقف الزمن او ترجع فيه او تقدمه للمستقبل .. فعلا لما بتحضر هيك افلام بتحس انه شيء فائق انه عقل الانسان يستوعبه...و بتحس انه نفسك تعمل كده و تغير الزمن.. او حتى ترجع مثلا لسنة 101
او الى السنوات اللي عاش فيها المسيح على الارض.. لحتى تشوف ايه اللي حصل.*


----------



## fouad78 (4 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله على الدوااااااااااامة دي
> هههههههههه
> الزمن دا شي صعب الانسان يستوعبه.. بالذات لما تفكر بالزمن الشمسي و السنة الشمسية و الارضية..
> و الدليل على دا الافلام الكتيرة عنه فمثلا بتشوف الافلام اللي فيها بتقدر انك توقف الزمن او ترجع فيه او تقدمه للمستقبل .. فعلا لما بتحضر هيك افلام بتحس انه شيء فائق انه عقل الانسان يستوعبه...و بتحس انه نفسك تعمل كده و تغير الزمن.. او حتى ترجع مثلا لسنة 101
> او الى السنوات اللي عاش فيها المسيح على الارض.. لحتى تشوف ايه اللي حصل.*



هههههههههههه هو بالفعل دوخة أول مرة بس بعدين بيصير عادي بالتكرار
عشان هيك مفيد نسمع عنو مرة واتنين وتلات
أما بشان التقدم في الزمن والرجوع هي علميا غير مثبتة المثبت بس أن الزمن يختلف مثلا بين الزمن على الأرض والزمن على سطح مركبة فضائية تسير بسرعة عالية جدا.
بس العودة إلى الوراء بالزمن على ماأظني أنها غير مثتبة علميا ولا يمكن الرجوع في الزمن.​


----------



## سيزار (5 يناير 2009)

اخى فوءاد  

السيد الرب المسيح اتى الى العالم فى ملىء الزمان ........... اى الزمان الذى كان حسن فى عين الرب ..

واكيد طلما زمن الهى اذا هو لا محدود او يحده شىء وغير معروف توقيته لنا .. اى بفكرنا البشرى نجهل كل الجهل بما هو اعلى منا .. 

مش هنقدر نحسبها يعنى ب الورقه والقلم ونقول ان دا الوقت الذى اتى فيه رب المجد على الارض .. شىء يفوق طبيعه البشر...


وشكرا اخى فؤاد وبكدا ابقى كملت كلامك الغالى الف شكر عزيزى


الروابط

http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache...81+ملء+الزمان+للمسيح&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=eg


http://www.call-of-hope.org/ems/ams/ara/books/sss23005ara.html


http://www.arabicbaptist.org/docs/xmas-2006/Christmas_Message_eternity_meets_time.htm​


----------



## سيزار (5 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا الاخت ريد روز   على المشاركه 


نورتى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارككم يا سيزار وفؤاد على التوضيح الجميل والبسيط
متابعة........​


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عزيزي سيزر على ألإضافة الرائعة والروابط
والي عندو سؤال ممكن يكتب لأن الموضوع واسع جدا جدا
إذا انتهى الجواب هون فنحن بإنتظار سؤال جديد ​


----------



## سيزار (6 يناير 2009)

*شكرا  اخى الفاضل فؤاد ............... 


وفعلا .. هل يوجد سؤال جديد من اى عضو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اى سؤال فى اى مجال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## متيكو (6 يناير 2009)

شششششششششكرا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## سيزار (10 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> شششششششششكرا عالموضوع الجميل



***********

الف شكر لك اخى الفاضل باركك ربنا


----------



## سيزار (12 يناير 2009)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

